# PC Aufrüsten mit Grafikkarte bis maximal 350 Euro



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

*PC Aufrüsten mit Grafikkarte bis maximal 350 Euro*

Hallo,
zuerst habe ich überlegt einen komplett neuen PC zusammen zu bauen doch ein Freund meinte das es bei mir erstmal reichen würde eine Neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und ich somit alle aktuellen Spiele zocken kann.
Eure Meinung wollte ich mal mit einbeziehen.

Meine Daten:
 Prozessor: AMD FX-8120, 8x 3100 MHz 
 Prozessorkühler: Xilence Kühler für Sockel AM2+ / AM3 (leise)
 Mainboard (AM3+): ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.0, Sockel AM3+, AMD 760G Chipsatz
 Arbeitsspeicher: 16384 MB DDR3-RAM (ELIXIR 1333MHz)
 Netzteil: 450 Watt beQuiet Netzteil, 80 PLUS Bronze 
 Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 7700 Series

Der Pc ist nicht OC Da ich mich mit der Materie nicht aus kenne und der Lüfter da nicht mit spielt.
Die Grafikkarte Die ich vorgesehen habe ist die Asus Radeon R9 280X Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 3GB, GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI)
für knapp 350 Euro.
Gibt es da noch eine Bessere Variante die den preis von 350 Euro nicht überschreitet?


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2014)

Die "R9 280X" ist eine tolle Karte und ziemlich optimal für deinen PC. 350€ sind aber eindeutig zu viel. 280X Karten kosten im Schnitt 270€, manchmal ist da sogar "Battlefield 4" dabei.

Das Nvidia Pendant wäre die GTX770.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Eine R9 280X oder GTX 770 wären da in der tat die besten Karten, die kosten aber eher unter 300€. Bei der R9 280X gibt es auch Versionen, wo Battlefield 4 dabei ist.

 Wo wolltest Du denn kaufen btw. so soll die karte satte 350€ kosten?


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

die karte war bei amazon drinne wohl ne über teure r9 280x 
naja habe eben bei hardwareversand geguckt und billigere gefunden nu habe ich mir die maße angeguckt und kotz im dreieck mit ca 30 länge past sie bei mir nicht rein bis zur halterung der festplatten sind es 27 cm. 25cm wäre die maximal grenze damit sie noch reinpassen würde


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2014)

Das ist natürlich bitter. Kürzer wären nämlich erst die "R9 270X"/"GTX 760", welche eine Leistungsklasse niedriger angesiedelt sind.

Aber ist dein Gehäuse jetzt so speziell, dass du das nicht wechseln kannst/magst? Wenn du schon bereit gewesen wärst, 350€ nur für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben, wäre Grafikkarte (270€) plus Gehäuse (50€) noch immer günstiger. 

Bzw. falls dort keine Festplatte verbaut ist, könnte eine Eisensäge helfen...


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

die möglichkeit mit einem neuen gehäuse klingt sehr gut da mein max betrag bei 350 euro liegt


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn? Sind es echt maximal 25cm? Wieso kommst Du auf nur 25cm, wenn es bis zur Halterung drn Platten doch 27cm sind? ^^  bei modernen Grafikkarten kommen ja keine Kabel "nach vorne" raus, d.h. an sich darf eine Karte bis auf 1mm an den Festplattenkäfig ranreichen.

Kann man vlt einen Teil vom Festplatten-Käfig entfernen? Das geht bei manchen Gehäusen.


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

- Gehäuse: Modell CSL weiß
hatte ich bei csl gekauft mein system 
die halterung ist leider vernietet 
ja es sind 27 cm bis zum käfig


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Diese sapphire ist 26,2cm Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die gibt es auch mit BF4 Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-25G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Achtung, es gibt noch ne andere Sapphire, die hat 28cm!

 Diese MSI ist FAST 27cm lang  MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hier auch mit BF4 MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G BF4, Radeon R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-062R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Und hier eine MSI GTX 770 mit 26cm MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Und eine Inno3D GTX 770 mit 25,5cm Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ 2000, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N770-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



 Und du kannst ja zur Not auch zurücksenden. Bei hardwareversand.de zB musste ich letztes Jahr beim Kauf einer AMD 7950 2x zurücksenden (1x Asus wegen klarem Kühlerdefekt ab Werk, 1x MSI wegen eines "schabenden" Lüfters, da war ich niht sicher, ob es defekt oder "normal" war)  innerhalb der gleichen Woche hatte ich schon das Geld wieder auf dem Konto.


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

Danke Dir für die umfangreiche Hilfe. Ich werde die GTX 770 HercueZ 2000 mal Bestellen. bei hardwareversand habe ich nur diese gefunden mit 2gb und 4 gb zwar nur mit einem lüfter aber den gleichen maßen.
Inno3D GeForce GTX 770, 4GB DDR5


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Was meinst du mir "nur diese gefunden" ?

 Also, die MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming wäre auf hardwareversand.de für 275€ auf Lager ^^

4GB wären unnötig


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

ja ich neige dazu immer nur die teuren dinge zu finden  
bin jetzt uch mit durch halben tag am gucken obs passt und preis ect 
 MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming ist jetzt bestellt wen sie passt dann top wen nicht zurück oder nen besseren tower besorgen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

meld dann mal, wie es geklappt hat. Das Netzteil hat ja 2x PCie-Stecker, oder?


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

geguckt hat nur einen


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Februar 2014)

ich korrigiere hab nen 6er pin anschluss wo pci drann steht und nen 8er pin anschluss der war nur mega versteckt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Dann ist alles bestens. Den 8Pin kann man ja auch zum 6Pin machen, da ist idR ein 2Pin-Teil zum Abstecken dran.


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

so die graka ist da passt super rein das große problem der 8pin stecker geht nicht in nen 6 pin ab zu stecken


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> so die graka ist da passt super rein das große problem der 8pin stecker geht nicht in nen 6 pin ab zu stecken



Kannst Du den 8-Pin vlt so aufstecken, dass 2 seiner Pins einfach "neben" der Buchse landen? Wenn das passt, dann ist das okay, da "muss" der 2Pin-Bereich nicht "weg" sein, der darf halt nur nicht mit Gewalt auf 6Pin falsch gesteckt werden.

Welches BeQuiet 450W hast Du denn genau? Kannst Du ein Foto von dem Stecker hochladen?

 War bei der Karte vlt ein Adapter dabei, den man an 1-2 Molex-Stecker des Netzteiles dranmachen kann? Dann könntest Du den 8Pin auch einfach ignorieren und den Adapter nutzen


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

habe ich probiert passt auch aber dan geht der pc erst gatnicht an.
http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN143-Sy...=1391786207&sr=8-1&keywords=be+quiet+450+watt  bronze plus ist es 

würde gerne ein foto hochladen nur mein smartphone is kaputt ^^
aber ich kann es erklären wie der aussieht : oben außen beim 8 pin sind sie 4 kant förmig und innen  abgekantet und auf der unterseite umgekehrt
ihn so in die karte stecken ging leider nicht da bei der graka es umgekehrt ist bzw oben 1 4kant daneben 3 abgekantete und unten 2 abgekantete und 2 4kant förmige


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Also, du hast zwei der PCIe-Stecker an der Karte dran, ohne dass Du Gewalt anwenden musstest, und der PC geht nicht an? Tut sich GAR nix? Karte sitzt auch wirklich fest im PCIe-Slot? 

 Hier Leises Netzteil SYSTEM POWER 7 | 450W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC  steht bei technische Daten allerdings, dass es ein 6+2-Stecker sein muss - sicher, dass Du da nicht 2Pins abmachen kannst? Man muss evlt einfach nur "schieben", und zwar in die Richtung, in die die Pins quasi zeigen oder genau entgegengesetzt. 

 Oder vlt hast Du gar nicht den PCie-8Pin erwischt, sondern einen P8-Stecker?


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

ging alles ohne gewalt...
ja auf dem stecker steht p8 !
mein einziger stecker wo wirklich pci drauf steht ist wie du schon gesagt hast ein 6 pin + 2 pin die extra da rumbaumeln


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Also, P8 ist nicht korrekt, der ist für die CPU, also fürs Mainboard - bist Du sicher, dass da nicht noch ein anderer PCie-Stecker vorhanden ist? Geh mal bei technische Daten auf "Kabelbaum", laut BeQuiet muss bei Deinem Modell am gleichen Kabel, an dem der eine PCIe-Stecker ist, auch ein zweiter dran sein.

 Oder hast Du vlt doch nicht das Modell, was Du nanntest? Was genau steht denn auf dem Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil? Da müsste ne Art Typenschild sein.


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

modell no: BQT S6--SYS-UA-450W


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schlimm war - aber wenn da kein zweiter Pcie-Stecker vorhanden ist, hast Du nicht das BeQuiet System 7 mit 450W, dann musst Du ein anderes Modell haben.

 Und was ist mit einem Adpapter? War bei der Karte einer dabei? Der ist manchmal versteckt, oft ist da ein "doppelter Boden", und drunter sind noch Anleitung, Adapter usw.


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

ja es sind jeweils 2 adapter dabei gewesen die einen pci 6 pin zu einem 7 pin machen habe vorhin nur den einen pci stecker an den adapter dran gehabt und eingesteckt in die graka der pc ging an und der graka lüfter auch und auf dem bildschirm stand das ich meine anschlüsse überprüfen soll


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

nen 6Pin zu einem 7Pin ? ^^ so was hab ich noch nie gehört - wie viele Pins haben die Buchsen der Karte denn? Kann es sein, dass die sogar 2x 8Pin braucht?

und schau mal nach auf dem Netzteil, was das nun genau für ein Modell ist


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

8 stück hat sie ...
der adapter ist halt wie ein 8 pin nur das unten links in der buchse nichts drinnen ist
modell no: BQT S6--SYS-UA-450W mehr kann ich dort nicht entnehmen 80 plus steht noch drauf unten rechts


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich denke das ich ein neues netzteil brauche meins scheint wohl zu alt zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Also, wenn da nur ein Pin einfach frei ist, dann ist das okay - aber da muss dann halt 2x sogar ein 8PinStecker drauf, nur 6Pin reicht nicht.

Die Adapter: sollen die auf einen 6Pin-Stecker drauf, oder kann man die an Molex-Stecker dranmachen? 


Du hast scheinbar dieses Modell: Leises Netzteil System Power(S6) 450W 80plus be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC das ist nicht so gut wie das aus der 7er Reihe, das hat auch in der Tat nur einen PCie-Stecker. Da kann es sein, selbst wenn du es mit Adaptern hinbekommst, dass die GTX 770 nicht läuft. Ich dachte halt, dass du mit dem von dir entdeckten vorhandenen 8Pin-Stecker natürlich einen 8Pin-PCIe meintest. Du musst also evlt doch ein neues Netzteil besorgen.

 Bevorzugst Du da nen shop? Könnte Dir dann ein passendes nennen.


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

ich würde es bei amazon bestellen bissel mehr bezahlen um es eventuell schon morgen geliefert zu bekommen.
die adapter sollen auf einen 6pin drauf...
das netzteil sollte aber doch schon mehr power haben da ich dieses jahr noch vor habe meinen prozessor und das mb zu tauschen auf i7 4790k und zur graka passendes msi board möchte es ohne oc laufen lassen aber mir die option offen halten


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Du meinst einen i5-4670k ? 


 Das hier zB ist auf jeden Fall mehr als stark genug für moderne CPUs und Grafikarten: http://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Power-L8-CM-630W-Netzteil/dp/B005JRGVBQ  an sich auch die 530W-Version des L8-CM. Ein PC mit nem sehr starken core i7 + ner HighEnd-Grafikkarte braucht maximal 320-400W.

 Die L8-Serie ist eh schon sehr hochwertig und effizient, da ist ein 530W-Modell für 70€ so gut wie ein anderes mit 600W für 50-60€.

 Falls Du was "edleres" willst, wäre das die E9-Serie. Da kostet die 480W-Version dann schon ca 90€, die ist aber auch so stark wie ein 600-650W "Standard"-Modell. BeQuiet "untertreibt" bei den guten Modellen sogar eher, die sind aber hocheffizient und könnten auch ein gutes Stück mehr als die Watt, die im Namen stehen, stabil liefern


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

ich denke das netzteil was du mir vorgeschlagen hast wird ausreichen in meinen buget passt es gerade so noch rein^^
ich meinte i7 4790k es soll die neuauflage der hasswell sein im mai kommen die ersten und im sommer die k versionen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Ach so, okay - da würd ich halt abwarten. Man weiß ja nie, ob die dann für ihren Preis auch eine passende Leistung liefern. Die aktuellen Haswell zB waren bei Release nen Tick teurer als die IvyBridge, aber auch ebenso viel stärker. und jetzt sind die quasi gleichteuer, d.h neben der "moderneren" Technik ganz klar der Kauftipp. Es gab aber genug Sockel, bei denen die neuen CPUs viel teurer, aber kaum besser waren


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

habe alles gefunden 
genau abwarten deswegen war mein erster schritt die graka und nu gezwungener maßen das netzteil ^^


----------



## Miro1989 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich melde mich morgen wieder wen alles zusammengebaut ist schönen abend noch und danke


----------



## Progenitor (7. Februar 2014)

Tach Liebe PC Games Gemeinde.....  Ich Weiß Das das nicht der richtige thread ist aber: Ich will mir ne neue Grafikkarte besorgen! Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen/tipps geben.. Danke im vorraus


----------



## Miro1989 (8. Februar 2014)

Wie geschrieben melde ich mich nochmal der einbau des netzteil´s ging echt einfach super kabel managment grafikkarte ist auch eingebaut ist alles gestartet so wie es soll


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben melde ich mich nochmal der einbau des netzteil´s ging echt einfach super kabel managment grafikkarte ist auch eingebaut ist alles gestartet so wie es soll



Na, dann viel Spaß 


 @Progenitor: was hast Du denn für ein Budget, und was für einen Prozessor, wie viel RAM ?


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (8. Februar 2014)

Progenitor schrieb:


> Tach Liebe PC Games Gemeinde.....  Ich Weiß Das das nicht der richtige thread ist aber: Ich will mir ne neue Grafikkarte besorgen! Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen/tipps geben.. Danke im vorraus


 
Hier bekommst du schon einmal eine grobe Übersicht und kannst schauen, wie weit dein Budget reicht.

Grafikrangliste


----------

